# trolling flatfish



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Thinking of doing a fly-in fish trip to canada this yr. Curious does anyone know or still uses flatfish to troll with. I used them alot 30-40 yrs ao. I know they can be a pain but I have a feeling the fish don't see them that often anymore.


----------



## Ontario North Fishing (Apr 12, 2011)

Where are you flying into? What species are you fishing for? Flatfish are still an excellent lure and can catch many different species.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Heck yeah, I still use flatfish casting and trolling. Mostly U20 size are my favorites, but I also have a couple other sizes. The trick is to go slow enough to give them their wiggle without spinning. If I want to go a bit faster, I switch over to my array of Heddon Tadpolly's which have a tighter wiggle. Great lures..........both of 'em.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

When the Helin family still owned them, Flatfish were made in Detroit, on Gratiot ave. Used to be a standard everywhere.


----------

